# mulch fade



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Sun dried it out ??


----------



## pfisch (Dec 1, 2008)

nope. tons of rain yesterday, and the sun hits that area evenly.


----------



## whatodonext (Mar 31, 2009)

I used black mulch years ago when we first moved into our house, after a couple weeks the dye had leached out from rain. I prefer shredded pine or hardwood bark mulch


----------

